# Μπήκαν στην πόλη οι οχτροί



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

https://www.google.gr/maps/@34.5504746,38.2684783,297m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en

Για ψηφιακές επισκέψεις στην Παλμύρα. Τέτοιες επιτρέπουν οι προσωπικές μου συνθήκες. Ίσως τέτοιες μόνο θα επιτρέπουν στο μέλλον σε όλους οι συνθήκες.

*Φόβοι για τα μνημεία στην Παλμύρα μετά την κατάληψη από την ISIS*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231409464


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2015)

To πρόβλημα είναι ότι ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν στις προτεραιότητές τους η αρχαία πόλη, πιθανόν να την καταστρέψουν για να ενοχλήσουν τους πάντες. 
Το Μπιμπισί αναφέρει ότι τζιχαντιστές κατέλαβαν και τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα. 
Στην Παλμύρα (τη σύγχρονη, όχι την αρχαία) βρίσκονται και σταθμοί ηλεκτροδότησης της δυτικής Συρίας και στρατιωτικές βάσεις, και είναι και σε σημείο που προσφέρει πρόσβαση στη Δαμασκό. Αν συνεχίσουν έτσι, σε λίγο καιρό όχι μόνο η Παλμύρα θα είναι ιστορία αλλά και όλοι οι αρχαιολογικοί χώροι της Μ. Ανατολής.


----------

